# Rear Brake Caliper Piston Stuck?



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

HEy guys. Followed Schwings write up on rear brakes. Took the pads out, saw even wear and came to conclusion pistons wern't stuck. take them out, twist the piston with big pliers. take the c-clamp to compress and won't budge. Fronts moved real easy. Parking brake is off, cable is off, can't figure out why? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Rear Brake Caliper Piston Stuck? (8 UR V8)*

I'm not sure the nature of your problem
but I'm suspecting that your rear brake
is hanging up and not releasing.
I had this problem with my MKIII GTI and
I my local mech had no idea why
i was too busy to trouble shoot it
and replaced the caliper... same problem
then I decided to spend the day and 
solve the problem..... went over everything
and found 
The parking brake cable on that
side had been CRUSHED probably by some
careless lift, the crush destroyed the cable
it was rusted and not releasing on that side
replaced the parking cables on both sides
and everything was fine. 
check that out. it could be other things
but I'm betting on a sticking cable


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rear Brake Caliper Piston Stuck? (exboy99)*

Inspect your parking brake cable very carefully.
I thought the rear calipers on my Mk4 Golf were seized, since the parking brake wouldn't work and when it did, it would stay stuck on.
Turns out someone on a 4pt lift pinches BOTH cables, which shredded the rubber coating and caused the metal cable inside to fray out and corrode, making it get stuck. It was under $200 on my VW for the part + install, but never should have happened.
Also, make sure you're using the real piston compressing tool when you're compressing the piston back in. I hate it when people use c-clamps and try to twist it with foreign tools.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

go find a harbour freight or order the brake piston kit from ECS. it's the same piece.


----------



## FT_MYERS_TT (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear Brake Caliper Piston Stuck? (8 UR V8)*

I had the same problem yesterday. I finally went to advance auto part to borrow their kit for pushing back the piston. it is suposed to be turned clockwise when being pushed in.


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Got the tool from advance now just trying to get the parking brake cable back into place w/out removing the brake fluid line!


----------

